# 23 NOV 07 - Another Australian KIA in Afghanistan



## 1feral1 (23 Nov 2007)

Sad news, a 4 RAR Commando was KIA today.

Here is the facts just off www.ninemsn.com.au

Lest we forget.

Wes

----------------------
Another Australian soldier has been killed in Afghanistan. 

Air Chief Marshal Angus Houston made the announcement at a specially-convened press conference at 4.30pm this afternoon. 

Private Luke Worsley, a 26-year-old commando with 4RAR regiment, died during an encounter with the Taliban. 




"He was a greatly respected soldier and will be dearly missed," Air Marshal Houston said.

"He was one of our finest.

"Our thoughts go out to the family, we deeply regret the passing of Private Worsley and we pass on our condolences to his friends, his family and his company."

Private Worsley was killed 10km east of Tarin Kowt in Oruzgan province during an attack on a Taliban bomb-making facility.

It is the third fatality suffered by Australian Defence Force personnel in the Middle East this year, following the deaths of Trooper David Pearce and SAS Sergeant Matthew Locke.


----------



## medaid (23 Nov 2007)

May he rest in peace.


----------



## Trooper Hale (23 Nov 2007)

This is the first i've heard of this. I've only just got home from being bush.
More bad news for us. Rest in peace dig.


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Nov 2007)

Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the fallen 

*SOTG SOLDIER KILLED DURING ASSAULT ON TALIBAN EXTREMISTS*
Australian Defence Force news release CPA 449/07 , 23 Nov 07
Link to statement

An Australian Commando serving with the Special Operations Task Group (SOTG) in Afghanistan was killed earlier today by Taliban extremists.

“Private Luke Worsley, 26 years of age from Sydney, was killed by small arms fire at about 7:30 this morning, Canberra time, while participating in a planned and deliberate attack by our forces against Taliban leaders and their supporters in Oruzgan Province,” Air Chief Marshal Houston said.

“This is a tragic day for the Australian Defence Force and most especially for Private Worsley’s family and friends. I extend my deepest sympathies to them on behalf of all members of the Defence Organisation.

“Defence is providing assistance to the family and will continue to support them through this very difficult time.

“The action in which Private Worsley died only concluded in the last few hours and was characterised by heavy, close quarter fighting.  The SOTG was conducting an operation to clear an identified Taliban bomb making facility in Oruzgan Province, when the soldier was hit by small arms fire.

Chief of the Defence Force Air Chief Marshal Angus Houston said the SOTG assault followed several weeks of monitoring and intelligence gathering by Australian and ISAF elements.

“No other Australian troops were killed or wounded in this protracted engagement, during which our soldiers acquitted themselves magnificently. Further details of the SOTG operation will not be released at this time.” Air Chief Marshal Houston said.

Information on the ADF’s commitment to Afghanistan can be found at http://www.defence.gov.au/opslipper/default.htm 

Media Note: 

Audio grabs of Air Chief Marshal Angus Houston media statement will be available at: http://www.defence.gov.au/media/download/audio/index.cfm

(....)

PRIVATE LUKE WORSLEY 

Private Luke Worsley enlisted into the Australian Regular Army on the 23rd of October 2001. After completing his Recruit Training he was allocated to the Royal Australian Infantry Corps and commenced his Initial Employment Training at Singleton, NSW on the 15th of April 2002.  At the completion of his Initial Employment Training, Luke was posted to the 1st Battalion, The Royal Australian Regiment. During his service with 1 RAR, Luke deployed to East Timor as part of OPERATION CITADEL, providing security to the people of East Timor. 

After two years of service with the 1st Battalion, and looking for more of a challenge, Luke applied for selection with the 4th Battalion, (Commando) The Royal Australian Regiment. He was successful his attempt, and Luke went on to complete the Commando suite of courses, becoming ‘beret’ qualified in 2004.  

Luke deployed with Delta Commando Company Group to Afghanistan in 2006. Upon return from his rotation, Luke was posted to Bravo Commando Company Group and deployed with them to Afghanistan in September of this year.   

For his service in East Timor and Afghanistan, Luke was awarded the Australian Defence Medal, the Australian Active Service Medal with clasp East Timor the United Nations Medal with the United Nations Transitional Authority East Timor Ribbon, the International Coalition Against Terrorism Clasp, the Afghanistan Campaign Medal, the Infantry Combat Badge and the Return from Active Service Badge. Luke was also awarded the Unit Citation for Gallantry for his service with the Special Operations Task Group in 2006.


----------



## geo (23 Nov 2007)

Rest Pte Worsley, your work is done,
We'll take up your quarel with the foe
Rest in peace

Condolences to Family, friends & Comrades

At the going down of the sun
and in the morn
we will remember them!

CHIMO!


----------



## tomahawk6 (23 Nov 2007)

My condolences to Private Worsley's family,friends and 4RAR on their loss.



> To you from failing hands we throw
> The torch; be yours to hold it high.
> If ye break faith with us who die
> We shall not sleep, though poppies grow
> In Flanders fields.


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Nov 2007)

RIP


----------



## NL_engineer (23 Nov 2007)

RIP


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Nov 2007)

RIP, digger.


----------

